# High Approval for Marijuana, Sunday Liquor Sales: Poll



## FruityBud (Mar 10, 2011)

Connecticut voters think marijuana should be legal in small amount, that doctors should be able to prescribe marijuana for medical purposes and alcohol sales on Sundays should be allowed.

The Quinnipiac University poll released on Thursday shows that 79 percent of Connecticut voters support allowing doctors to prescribe marijuana for medical purposes and 65 percent support decriminalizing possession of small amounts.

No group is opposed to legalizing marijuana possession, but the highest levels of support come from Democrats (70 percent versus 53 percent of Republicans) and voters 18 to 34 years old (70 percent versus 58 percent of voters over 65 years old.)

Support to buy liquor on Sunday is 66 percent, with 31 percent opposed, but most voters oppose allowing groceries to sell wine or hard liquor, 50 percent to 43 percent.

"Both Sunday liquor sales and decriminalization of small amounts of marijuana win 2-1 support among Connecticut voters. And there is a near consensus on the medical marijuana law with about 8 in 10 voters supporting it," Quinnipiac University Poll Director Douglas Schwartz said.
"It is rare to see such a level of support for any issue."

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/4eat4ye*


----------



## BBFan (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah!!!!
:yay: :yay:


----------



## daddyo (Mar 19, 2011)

'bout time...
:woohoo: 
born n raised CT.:hubba:


----------

